# Blue screen of death when Launching Ragnarok Online!



## Kromgol (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello all, i do not know when this started, but it started with my old computer, before i used to play it fine, but then.. One day, iit came a BSOD all the time when i tried to start the game.

And now with my new computer, the problem is back! I have tried everything possible, reinstalling, changing video options, updating drivers.. Everything! But nothing has helped.. Now i hope that you can help me, i will try to give everything about my computer.

OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit (6.0, Build 6001)
Language: Swedish
Manufactorer: HP-Pavilion
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBios v6.00PG
Processor: Amd Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual Core processor 6000+ (2 cpu's), ~3.0GHz
Memory: 3,5 GB Memory
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 8500GT
DirectX Version: 10
Sound Card: Realtek High Definition Audio

Virus Program: Nod32 (After the BSOD occured, and windows searched for a solution when i restarted, it said that it could be because of the Anti-virus.. But i've tried disable it, but didn't work)

And my old computer has NOTHING similar to this Computer, except that both use the same anti-virus.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well then if both machines are completly different but use the same Anti-Virus and both end with a blue screen then you may want to consider changing Anti-Virus program to see if it changes anything.
I recommend Avast.
The Home Edition is free and works wonders, i myself use it on all my PC's. 
It will require registering with a valid E-mail account. And they will not send spam messages..


----------



## Kromgol (Mar 1, 2008)

I tried launching RO after uninstalling nod32 recently, and still, a BSOD came up, so it's not the AV's fault.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you using any Hardware from your Previous PC?


----------



## Kromgol (Mar 1, 2008)

No, i don't.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Post back with the full BSOD error message and Stop code.


----------



## Kromgol (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, but that needs to be next week, going away for a while.


----------

